# 4 poster bed for my little girl!



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

My Mother-in-law made this bed for Beverly out of a table and a cabinet door. She loves it. 

http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r580/BeverlysLittlePony2012/Bed2.jpg

http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r580/BeverlysLittlePony2012/Bed1.jpg


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

A lot of people seem to be doin this hehe. She looks comfy <3


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

That is utterly adorable. She looks like she likes it, too.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

How creative! That's adorable!! And I think Beverly agrees!


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

I love this! It looks so good! I would have never thought of this. I bet she feels like the little princess she is lol.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I love it! I've been wanting to make a bed like that for a while. I like that you can also put a blanket over it and create a little warm den. I think my two would love this.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone! 

She knew it was for her as soon as she saw it. She really loves it. She has beds all over the house. One in every room! In the mornings the floor is cold and she follows us around, running from bed to bed. Then when we leave we tuck her into our bed!


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> She knew it was for her as soon as she saw it. She really loves it. She has beds all over the house. One in every room! In the mornings the floor is cold and she follows us around, running from bed to bed. Then when we leave we tuck her into our bed!



Haha this is exactly how it goes at my house too! We have beds all over the house. I also purposefully leave my bed unmade so she can cuddle up in it when I'm gone lol


----------

